# Cribbage boards



## DLJeffs (Jul 18, 2020)

Someone mentioned cribbage boards in another post and I just happen to have these two in the works. A guy over by the airport has a laser engraver and did the quails for me. One is for a friend, the other my wife thinks someone will pay good money for so she wants to put it in the auction run by her pickleball group. Hope they get more than what it cost me for the engraving. Oh, credit due - Mike1950 sold me the spalted maple boards over a year ago and they are gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2020)

NICE!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 18, 2020)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 18, 2020)

I love cribbage boards and those are incredible!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2020)

The quail adds an exceptional dimension to the gorgeous wood! Exceptional work! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. They're simple, fairly easy to make, but still eye catching. There's some skill to the engraving, getting the power setting on the laser to achieve a nice wood depth and detail without burning too much.


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

This looks like another rabbit hole I can see myself going down lol. Beautiful boards!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Sep 9, 2020)

Love it !!!!
Fantastic job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 4, 2020)

Finished two more today. I went with new artwork for the engraving - a great horned owl. Came out pretty well. The wood is curly maple from Larry or Rob, or maybe the walnut is from Rob, I can't remember for sure. But I liked the two tone. The little trim accents are tulip wood left over from a reel seat spacer. Four coats Minwax clear acrylic, satin. I got black and copper pegs from Cribbage Supply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2020)

Love them both but liking the curls more


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 4, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Love them both but liking the curls more


Thanks Barry. I think I would have liked the walnut more if I could have made the maple engraving section round and completely surrounded by walnut. Rather than the squared off end. But the walnut board is pretty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 10, 2021)

Finished two more board. The first one is made from a piece of cumaru flooring my neighbor had installed. Hard fibrous wood and it stinks when cutting or sanding. But it finishes nice. The quail is lazer engraved on a maple insert. The game score section is spalted walnut.

The second one is a piece of Oregon yew I got from Gary Schuler (@Gary Schuler ). It has a beautiful warm color, not particularly fancy but nice to look at. The owl is lazer engraved on a maple insert. The game score section is spalted maple.

Just several coats of tung oil finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2021)

thanks for tag. nice boards


----------



## T. Ben (May 10, 2021)

Beautiful boards.


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2021)

@DLJeffs Doug are you using a template to drill your holes? Hand held drill or drill press? I was just looking at Rockler's templates and reading the reviews. Lots of talk about tear out


----------



## DLJeffs (May 10, 2021)

Barry (@Wildthings ) - I use a paper template I found online. Mine has only two tracks but you can find them with three or four tracks. I reduced the size a little when I print it - you just have to be careful not to go too small or it gets hard to pull out a single peg. I have to print it on two pieces of paper and then tape them back together because my little home printer doesn't print on larger size paper. I think mine are about 4.5" wide by about 16" long. Once I have the board cut to shape, all the little accent pieces, etc. and sanded flat, I cover it with blue painter's tape. Then I spray on a light coat of 3M contact cement (spray can) and glue the template on top of the tape. I mark a center line to get it aligned properly. Then I use a 10d nail that I blunted the tip to peen a small divot to help the drill bit not wander. I've learned how to tilt and position the nail in the circles so it ends up centered when I stand the nail up straight and tap it with a hammer. I use a 1/8" bit in my drill press, setting the depth stops so I go about halfway through the board. It takes a little extra time to make the drill starter holes but I think it makes the final product better. I have not had any trouble with tear out of the holes. Maybe the tape helps that too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 11, 2021)

Great looking boards Doug


----------



## Wildthings (May 11, 2021)

That is some great info Doug! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

